# TV, what is the best system, or one that works?



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

As above, we have a Status on our MH at the moment and it is usless, i think there is something wrong with it as i can unsrew the end of the cable and get a better picture, earthing it out on myself!!!

Has anyone got any ideas, Satalite or freeview, as long as i can watch something and not Toystory for the 10th time 8O :roll:

Thanks 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*TV*

Hi

There are various posts on here - from me - stating that I have never had much success at getting a clear picture with a Status aerial. This van, just like it's two predecessors has a Status 530 directional thing. The picture is facntastic.

However, if you enjoy your telly, then how about a cheapish satellite dish on a tripod - see www.snellyvision.co.uk for ideas and prices. Snellyvision is run by MHF'er Snelly. You can then decide on a Freesat or a SKY receiver.

Previously, I had an Oyster satellite dish and I enjoyed SKY tv etc. I am now using only a TV with built in Freeview and it is ok. I am missing the "old" channels that show The Two Ronnies and so on though.

I will be getting SKY in a few weeks but not sure on which system yet.

Russell


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Russel, i will check them out! i'm not to bothered about cost, i just need TV, my 2 eldest were going mad that they had to sit through DVD's :lol:


----------



## Coulstock (Sep 2, 2008)

*TV Recption -Status 530*

I had some misgivings when I first read the posts on this subject but having spent a week in the West Country I had great results - just point the Status 530 in the same direction as the TV aerials on the houses and autotune on Digital Terrestrial (ie Freeview) or Analogue and I had a great picture - especially at Warren Farm where I suspect the Transmitter isn't that far away. I 've got an 11" LCD TV with built in Freeview tuner. The only place I didn't get good results was in Dorset where the camp site guide says "TV reception poor"..........but I wouldn't say no to somebody bunging me a satellite system coupled with Freesat box which has got to be the answer for camping off the beaten track


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a LCD TV with built in freeview, DVD, USB and card reader.

80% of the time in the UK we get a flawless picture once we have located the signal direction.

Considering that the freeview signal is still only at half strength, then the future looks good for a freeview system.


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Rislar,

I note that you're fairly close to me. I'll be in Workington on Wednesday (probably) so if you want to see my system PM me.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

It would be worthwhile looking into Avtex TV's, they are designed specifically for the 12V market.

Features that make a TV appropriate for this market are those that;

1) Have an range for the voltage input between say 10-16v, rather than just 12v. Nearly all electronics run off 12v, 7v or 5v rails. Though domestic units may not feature a wide operating voltage range, and may either not work, or will not like having more voltage which could kill it. You will also find that units specific for this market, such as Avtex will have very efficient power regulation allowing for minimal power requirements.

2) Multi standard; they will work abroad

3) All in one units; DVD, Freeview, Analogue, Card Reader etc

4) Simple to use. No confusing remote controls, quick tune feature to retune the TV with one button press.

5) Exceptional levels of service from Avtex, phone will always answer within a few rings, and you will be helped immediately.

We have supplied and fitted these TV's for three years, and have always had excellent service from Avtex and excellent product quality. We had dabbled in alternative brands (it would be unprofessional to mention), so we took the decision to only sell Avtex due to the consistent high quality of their products.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chcihester


----------



## krull (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a spare 530 aerial if you are interested. It was only on the van a few months. It got put on as it utilised an existing roof hole, and then taken off to again as we are now on satellite (long story :roll: )

If you are interested, PM me.

I can confirm what others say, the reception is very good, and they come with a booster. They also have pull out antennas for use overseas where VHF is used as opposed to UHF. Having said that, I picked up french freeview no problem without ever using said additional antennas.

PS 12v freeview box available too.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Rislar,

I just got the AVTEXT 19" HDTV, and its awesome. Built in DVD player, as well as USB connection, Memory card reader etc, meaning it is easy to view media on these devices too.

And if money is no issue, then so far so good for my Camos in motion system, love it.

Gary.


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

In motion dishes are great arn't they... what a gadget! :lol:

I get told off all the time for wanting (and buying on the sly) the latest gadgets.


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Snelly said:


> In motion dishes are great arn't they... what a gadget! :lol:
> 
> I get told off all the time for wanting (and buying on the sly) the latest gadgets.


You have a PM


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Rislar said:


> You have a PM


OK, does anyone else want to set up a club for the gadgetly inflicted? :lol:


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

Snelly said:


> Rislar said:
> 
> 
> > You have a PM
> ...


I'm up for that


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Me too!


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Yup, count me in  The TV came into its own at the weekend, trip down the M6 and the hours just flew past. Claire thinks its awesome, and I can now take my best pal on my photo trips 

Gary.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You can inflict gadgets on me any time you like so long as they are freebies. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------

